# UPS on heater/pump



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2006)

has anyone used a ups designed for computer backup on an aquarium? I've a 5kva generator for long periods but that relies on me being home.


----------



## StarXi (Feb 10, 2006)

I have. No problem. Just select an UPS that has enough power (Ah) to support your gear. Multiply by 4 your curent input.


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would recommend not having your heater (if you have one) on it. Most UPS do not recommend laser printers to be attached due to the heating element overpowering it.


----------



## StarXi (Feb 10, 2006)

The laser printer's heating element has a 1KW(more or less) power requairments (more or less). So 10 timeh higher than a regular heater.


----------

